# New printer ��The Breeze��



## FilipVdh (Oct 26, 2008)

*New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Looking for DTG video´s on youtube .... and i saw this new printer. The Breeze ...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBsDw5IpLnY[/media]


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

A non Epson base printer interesting, that bad boy got;s some big print heads on it


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Anyone have any further info on this beast?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

I tried to find more info by Google but no such luck  I would like to see the specs on it


----------



## Shirtmax (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Looks like an engineering sample.
Very slow preparation to get ready for printing.
Even if there are big and fast print head, there is other things that need some work. 
Looks like CMYK only.

Cheers
Max


----------



## FilipVdh (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

This is a copy of the comment (when posted) on youtube: _
"This printer is amazing, pre-treatment atready integrated in the machine, amazing color density, fast and easy to operate. This system hasn't hit the market yet, but soon to come..."_


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Pretreatment incorporated huh? Cough sounds like Kornit gonna sue someone else Ha.
It looks like easy machine to maintain though, its so simple looking but gets job done


----------



## Shirtmax (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Well I would like to see these bold claims demonstrated life before I believe it. 
Looking at the cap on the right side I can only see CMYK so no white visible.
So what is the pre-treatment used for?

regards
Max


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

the person that post the video on youtube (eliatt) is from Israel - so..... it could be "related" to the Kornit...


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Any news on this printer? The birth of direct garment printers with more serious printheads was only a matter of time.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

The other video shows printing on Black garments. Can't wait to hear more about this machine.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFHziHo2VEE&feature=channel[/media]

Is it me, or did it start printing the colour layer at the same strokes as laying down the rest of the white underbase!? Genius!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Looked like it performed both at same time but didn't, was small image

Oh man this video was sweet:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwy9toW1G6E&feature=player_embedded#[/media]


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Actually look at 1:17, is the first sign of the colour layer, and the white layer hasn't been completed done yet....Either way, its fasttttttt


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

This is new $75,000 Kornit printer.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Yep, the new Kornit 921 Breeze:

http://www.kornit-digital.com/pics/pdf/110200911321.pdf


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

It looks about the same or a bit slower than the MOD-1.


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

that is funny, it says entry level printer at 75grand, can't wait for the journeyman level printer, lol


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Sweet. Get all hassles of a Kornit at half the price. Apparently they are trying to compete with Brother, no go there in my opinion. Brother has to Platens for 50k while Kornit has one, not hard to do math on this one


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*



mrbigjack50 said:


> Sweet. Get all hassles of a Kornit at half the price. Apparently they are trying to compete with Brother, no go there in my opinion. Brother has to Platens for 50k while Kornit has one, not hard to do math on this one


I would guess the maths will be done more in regards to cost per print.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Yes but in what kinda saving? 75cents on a dark and maybe 20 cents on light...
I think it is most important to have a machine which is easy to use and reliable, from what i read and been told in past from distributors that have installed dtg machines to go on side with Kornit machines is that Kornits can be finicky.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

I like it and I think it's good for the industry that Kornit came up with this machine. I just hope that the price point was lowered still, but then, I guess they don't want their other product models to suffer, or be forgotten even. Maybe Kornit feels that they have an advantage on their ink chemistry; the way their CMYK inks react with the fixation and the white ink on a wet-on-wet printing process. Plus, If not for the uneconomical ink purges (which some peeps have learned to control), it would have been unarguable that Kornit still gives the lowest per liter ink price, and the lowest per print price.

p.s. Reading the thread from the start, I noticed that some of our forum members were excited to see this new printer, but upon learning that this is a Kornit machine, kinda "disappointed" them. It sure looks that Kornit suffers a "brand distrust" here in the forums which I hope they can slowly address. Just my observation anyway.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

As with any company, there is room for improvement and growth at all times. Given the proper motivation, I can see a company changing its stripes, over time, and becoming something entirely different. I'm not saying that is happening here, but I haven't been involved with Kornit for quite some time.

Out of curiosity, I would be interested in learning more about this new printer. I like to look at each individual machine option as a unique product, to be considered independently of other models. Of course, manufacturers / distributors and tech guys can certainly make all the difference in the world, in regards to how we each feel about a particular company, and in some minds, are the most important factors.

I will be really impressed when I see a company that brings it all to the table; great customer service and company values, a solid platform that performs well in long-term production environments (reliability), low consumables costs, and of course - QUALITY! There are lots of companies / machines to choose from, but most are a mix-and-match of the various qualities that I look for. For instance, the Kornit had incredible print quality and incredibly low ink prices, but wasn't reliable and cost us a lot of money in the long run. The Brother is incredibly reliable (although I have discovered that NO machine is completely trouble-free), but in comparison to what I was used to with my Kornit, the vibrancy is lacking (quality). The distributors I have dealt with for the Brother printer have also been incredibly superior, but they might just be awesome, regardless of what they are selling; they're just good people.

Some would say that you have to make certain trade-offs, when selecting a digital printer... I look forward to the day when I don't have to compromise, and I can have it all.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*



Justin Walker said:


> ... I look forward to the day when I don't have to compromise, and I can have it all.


, Justin, as the saying goes, "you can't have it all".

And yes, It is also my observation that textile pigment inks for the smaller heads Epson based printers, Mimaki, (and yes), Brother, are quite similar in that the results are not so vibrant. The ink chemistry for the Spectra heads of the Kornits are just different and gives more vibrant results.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

I think Kornit prints are prob. brighter because fixation is like a primer, and we all know primers will always make top cost much better/brighter. I see this difference when I use a material which is coated versus something uncoated.

Bryon, are you referring smaller print head to picoliter droplet sizes? Because when you compare ink droplet on heads of an Epsons they are about 3.5 to 5 picoliter which kinda explains why they have a tendancy to clog so much because it was designed for ink with high velocity. As for the Brother it has a 40 Picoliter droplet and prob why I never get issues with it.

I bet if Brother had there inks profiled better via using a rip/spectrometer you'd most like get more vibrant prints, I personnally been pretty happy with resuts except when you got dark purples which tend to look muddy or black at times.
Kornit has advantage of controlling every tiny thing, whether its primer ie fixation or amount of ink dropped on each kinda garment


----------



## Lettermen (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*



equipmentzone said:


> This is new $75,000 Kornit printer.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


I heard $55,000 from Hirsch.
Here is the e-mail that Konit sent out.
http://www.kornit-digital.com/pics/pdf/110200911321.pdf


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Sean, not really the picoliter rating of the heads, but maybe more on the ink viscosity and maybe the "overall chemistry" of the ink being quite similar for all DTGs except for the Kornit. This is just my impression though. Maybe I was "blinded" by that animation part of the Kornit video wherein they showed a chemical bonding reaction of the fixation fluid plus white ink plus CMYK inks, .

Rip, 55K is a good, and yes, maybe a direct reaction to the new Brother 782. Can't wait for the relevant specs on how they made the Breeze different/inferior to the 932NDS...maybe slower, smaller print area, etc....or maybe even a plan to phaseout the 932 & 931 (maybe not the 933) and introduce entirely new machines with lower price points. I'm hoping that Kornit already came to a point that they have sold "enough" machines already, and they now have a steady income from the sales of their consumables (and even projected licensing income) that they could finally sell their machines near the realistic production cost+margin figures.

Is the DTG industry already maturing and the "good times" have finally arrived?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

The numbers that I hear being passed around about ink viscosity are the following:
- Dupont - 2.7
- Brother - 8.0
- Kornit - 12.0

No clue if these are correct numbers, but I have to agree with Byron that Kornit has thicker ink. Now I don't think this means that the Kornit ink is 5 times thicker than Dupont, but the Kornit does not flow through an Epson print head. Funny thing is also how the price per each print head goes up as the ink gets thicker. That is the ying and yang to dtg printing.

Mark


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Can this machine print on any color shirt or only on white?

Art


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: New printer ´´The Breeze´´*

Any color...


----------

